# MP3 Audio Editing



## Big Don (Jan 9, 2008)

One of my instructors recorded himself calling out techniques, as a practice/study aid. He burned them to CD's for me. However, since I no longer own a CD player, I ripped them to MP3 using Windows media player (its free...). The problem is, they are quiet. Playing through my computer's speakers I had to go to full volume to make them audible 6 feet away. How do I edit to raise the volume? Does anyone know of a (preferably) free or inexpensive program for editing MP3's?
Thanks


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 9, 2008)

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Big Don (Jan 9, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


 Cool. Thanks much!


----------



## Big Don (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow. uh. ok. Some of the capabilities of that are way over my head, but, I did figure out how to do what I needed it to.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 9, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Wow. uh. ok. Some of the capabilities of that are way over my head, but, I did figure out how to do what I needed it to.


Audacity is pretty damn slick, and even more so considering it's freeware.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2008)

Great program! Been using it to work on podcasts and my next comedy cd.


----------

